# Where does your hedgie like to be rubbed? :)



## llankfo

Hi! I wanted to start a thread so people could share their hedghog's favorite rub/tickle/petting spots. My 5-month-old, Reggie, will let me pet him on the back and sometimes he'll put his forehead quills down and let me pet those, but I would looooove to give him tummy rubs  I'm not sure if this is something specific to each hedgie, so I was hoping you guys could share:

Where does your hedgie like to be petted, and if s/he does, is it in a specific way?


----------



## kvmommy

Dia Rose loooooves to have behind her left ear scratched, and sometimes down under the chin. Has to be her left though!


----------



## racheldrown

Minnie loves belly rubs! When we snuggle I usually keep one hand free for my laptop, and the other for her belly. After a little while she'll end up rolled over until she's almost on her back and it's basically the most precious thing ever.


----------



## AngelaH

No where! :lol: 
If I'm lucky sometimes I'm allowed to rub Thistle's sides where her quills and fur meet. She's very sweet and cuddly... but only on her terms.


----------



## sklock65

Sometimes if Henry is in my lap kind of sitting in an upright position just looking/sniffing around he doesn't mind if I rub under his chin and his belly. I'm not sure if he actually likes it or is just really indifferent haha...I also stroke his quills while he sleeps on his side on my lap. Again I'm not sure if he likes that or just doesn't care, but either way it's super cute!


----------



## Dee

Pindsvin likes ear rubs and to get kisses on his face
Cindaquil likes belly rubs, hates her face being touched and likes her left ear(which is also her tattered ear) to be rubbed, but most of all she likes to be stroked on the back, like a little quilled dog :lol:


----------



## abbys

This is an adorable thread!!  

Piglet likes it when I rub his cheeks, but only if he's in my hand half-sitting up/ half lying on his back.  Although like Sklock65 said, I'm not sure if he actually likes it or if he's indifferent, but he holds still way longer for a cheek rub than a tummy or chin rub!


----------



## Prettywoman030981

Barnabus likes to be pet on his back, but not too close to his forehead quills and it's all over if I touch his ears. He will tolerate rubbing the fur where fur and quills meet if he's in the mood for it.


----------



## Megalin5150

Milo likes to be stroked on his back like a kitty lol he will not let me go near his belly, and sometimes he likes kisses. Usually when I stroke him he burrows his head and then lays flat on his belly with his legs spread wide open. It's the cutest thing ever


----------



## PirateHedgie

Winston liked the side of his cheeks and upper belly rubbed


----------



## momIImany

Dee said:


> but most of all she likes to be stroked on the back, like a little quilled dog :lol:


My Mimzy is the same way, I rub her from head to tail like a dog.


----------



## Nathiriel

Buddy loves to be stroked on the quills on his neck, just where the little dip is before his body starts. He'll sit and just smack his lips contently. So cute ^-^


----------



## Berler

Artemis's new thing is to have me put my hand down, she'll crawl on top and fall asleep. When she wakes, she expects belly rubs and chin rubs.


----------



## it_tannernanner

Alfie loves shoulder rubes under his spines and back rubs. The minute I'm holding him and start rubbing his shoulders underneath his little spines he starts relaxing and falling asleep. He'll even get upset if I stop!


----------



## Mrlizzerd

we adopted a two-year-old retired breeder last year. She is the most curious, non-hissy hedgehog I’ve ever seen. She will bristle sometimes, but it’s like she really doesn’t mean it. But yes, when I pet her and get to the edge of where the spines and the belly hair meet, she will start squirming around until she’s on her side or on her back so I can have access to her belly. She must’ve been used to being handled quite a lot since she’s had five litters of big let’s. So she is much more open with being handled.


----------



## Aristarchus

Cassandra seems to like almost all kinds of rubs. Usually on her belly, on her nose and under her chin, but now also on her hands and behind her ears.
She doesn't curl in a ball or puff, so I suppose that's a good sign... but I don't really know if she actually likes it or is just indifferent


----------

